# Strictly is back



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

First 3 celebrities announced

https://www.bbc.co.uk/blogs/strictlycomedancing/entries/175048bc-6060-4a91-8ffa-66f095c8e478


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Tbh I’ve lost interest in the show and even used to watch on catch up to avoid all the nonsense between the dancing


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Lurcherlad said:


> Tbh I've lost interest in the show and even used to* watch on catch up to avoid all the nonsense between the dancing*


I wait for it come on then put it on hold, then go and get the tea, then start to watch it on delay so I slowly catch up with it so if I want to vote on-line I can.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

So far the line up is totally boring and won't bring young people into the show, which they need, so I hope there is going to be someone whose an actual celebrity
It almost feels like it's starting to be wound down
But then that's 2020 for you I guess
Some will tune in just to complain about the same sex couple, I do feel they've wimped out doing two girls, far easier to put a female in a tux than a bloke in a skirt, not that I'm suggesting they would, as it would trivialise the statement, but people are more accepting re two girls dancing, than two men, one only has to look at the outcry last year to see that.
I find myself almost wishing, like so many other things, they'd scrapped this year, same as I do with iacgmooh.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I do really like Clara Ampho...so far she's the only reason I'd watch - and I've always loved SCD.


----------



## Arny (Jul 29, 2017)

I wonder if they've been able to do two women this time as one Nicola Adams suggested it and two she has the strength to do lifts. 
I don't know what the capabilities are of a female dancer, obviously good core strength but maybe not upper body to be able to do the lifts that she probably can.


Mrs Funkin said:


> I do really like Clara Ampho...so far she's the only reason I'd watch - and I've always loved SCD.


Me too!
Plus often people I'd not really heard of before turn out to be my favourites, off the top of my head Caroline Flack and Jay McGuiness.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

If they partner Nicola with Karen, blimey! Karen is a scarily strong woman...that could make for some interesting routines. I see they’ve gone for older lady (please don’t give her to Anton!), ex pop star (maybe Dianne), NFL dude (Nadiya, as she’s tall)...what I’d really like is a super-driven sports star who had rhythm to be partnered with Oti - that would be a hard working pair but given she won last year, she will probably get someone terrible. Actually I think Clara and Johannes could be fun!

I’m happy Gorka is back from his “punishment” year, also REALLY happy AJ isn’t and Kevin I’m not bothered about. I’d be gutted if Aljaz left, or Johannes (thought he was brilliant last year). As far as the female pro dancers go, there’s only really Janette and Oti that I really like now. 

So that’s me


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Mrs Funkin said:


> . I see they've gone for older lady (please don't give her to Anton!),


I hope they don't as well, but she the sort he nearly always gets landed with.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Looking forward to it
Just watching lorraine now and an ex marine jj chalmers is on it. Been badly injured but likes a challenge. Good luck to him.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Bill Bailey!?
ok, we've found the next John Sargeant


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Bill Bailey, that's my Saturday nights sorted for a few weeks!


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

mrs phas said:


> Bill Bailey!?
> ok, we've found the next John Sargeant


Now, if they give HIM to Anton...


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Bill Bailey is a musician though so I assume he has rhythm. He might surprise.

Or he'll be an idiot all the way through it.

It's a toss up that one.


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Ahh I like Caroline Quentin. Loved her in the Jonathan Creek series.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Not impressed with this year class, only really know 3 of them, I'm not such about same sex pairing, I didn't like Dancing on Ice with the lads skating together it just didn't look right, so I'm watching the first one and that may be the last.


----------



## HarlequinCat (Nov 29, 2012)

When does strictly start this year? I know its going to be shorter than other years


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

HarlequinCat said:


> When does strictly start this year? I know its going to be shorter than other years


Just found this....

It's been reported that the show will miss its usual *start* date in September for a later premiere on Saturday 24th October and continue until 19th December, the weekend before Christmas.


----------



## HarlequinCat (Nov 29, 2012)

Happy Paws2 said:


> Just found this....
> 
> It's been reported that the show will miss its usual *start* date in September for a later premiere on Saturday 24th October and continue until 19th December, the weekend before Christmas.


Thank you. Did wonder if they would leave it until a bit later so it would end around Christmas


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Did anyone watch it tonight? I enjoyed it, but do find it sad how they had to keep explaining the covid precautions they were taking. I'm guessing it's to try and prevent complaints, but it almost felt like they were having to apologise for doing the show this year.


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

Yes i watched with my daughter. They all seem to be pretty good dancers already apart from jacqui smith. Bill bailey can really move! I dont know that 19yr old from eastenders but she was really confident and looking like she will do well - and nicola adams was good too.

We were laughing though when nicola adams first came on and they showed her first meeting katia - did you notice she greeted everyone with her boxing fists!


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

Was Claudia wearing her jim-jams?


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Like everything this year
It's different
And I didn't like it
Maybe I'll get used to it, 
who knows
But I definitely didn't like it
Did like Claudia's fantastic pant suit though, even though my son, was of the same opinion as @Bertie'sMum and asked if she had got out of bed too late to get dressed


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I'll give it couple of weeks, I have losing interest in it over the last few years. I'll be watching on delay again to cut out all the rubbish in between the dances.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

I watched some of it. I enjoyed it. HRVY did really well.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

I haven’t bothered yet ... not being drawn in tbh ... similarly last year. Just thing it’s worn out now. Time for something completely new.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Harvey's jive was excellent 
And
Much as they poo-pooed Bills cha-cha-cha was very entertaining
As for Nicola and Katya- tried a little to hard to make sure everyone saw that they were sharing the traditional roles, methinks


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Well I really enjoyed it tonight. Some excellent dances. Bill brought a smile to my face and I thought Nicola and Katya did a great job. Maisie and HRVY did really well and I even enjoyed Anton and his partner's dance. Definitely the light relief needed at the moment. Looking forward to next week.


----------



## margy (Dec 9, 2018)

I haven't watched it yet, but will next wkend I'm wkend off.I like to see the Halloween costumes. Just started watching it the past few years. Had an hour to spare and was at a clients house. She was watching it and invited me to stay and watch it with her. ( I'm a carer ) we enjoyed it together . Now when I watch it I think of her.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

margy said:


> I haven't watched it yet,* but will next wkend I'm wkend off.I like to see the Halloween costumes.* Just started watching it the past few years. Had an hour to spare and was at a clients house. She was watching it and invited me to stay and watch it with her. ( I'm a carer ) we enjoyed it together . Now when I watch it I think of her.


Are they doing Halloween this year?


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Happy Paws2 said:


> Are they doing Halloween this year?


Nope
Nor Blackpool
Blackpool I understand
But
Halloween is just a bit of dressing up, which they do every week


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

I loved it. One of the best opening shows so far. 
Caroline was my favourite. Johannes is a perfect for her. Not the best dance but by far the best moment for me.
I loved Maisie and Hrvy, JJ and Amy are a lovely pairing.
Nicola was my least favourite. I cant take to Katya which doesn’t help. 
Anton has a lot to do again, bless him.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Mum2Heidi said:


> *Anton has a lot to do again, bless him*.


Yes they done it again, poor Anton he did well last year, but back to normal they have given him some who doesn't stand a chance.


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

mrs phas said:


> But
> Halloween is just a bit of dressing up, which they do every week


Except halloween for Strictly is a LOT of dressing up, with far more elaborate costumes than usual. That's a lot more risk from people spending far more time in close proximity for fittings, hair and makeup.


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

Happy Paws2 said:


> Yes they done it again, poor Anton he did well last year, but back to normal they have given him some who doesn't stand a chance.


that is true
I ih they would give him someone who had a fighting chance of winning instead of the dregs at the bottom of the pile


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Well, I watched it and really enjoyed it - even though (like every year!) I say I won't watch it any longer. 

Jamie and Karen - he made me feel a bit icky to be honest (sorry, Jamie fans!)
Caroline and Johannes - I love him anyway but they were great to watch
Anton and Jackie - not for me, though she wasn't quite as terrible as I thought she would be last week
Clara and Alijaz - she's going to be great and he's my favourite
Maisie and Gorka - I thought she was fabulous! Wow! 
Nicola and Katia - I feel a bit non-plussed about the whole same sex partnership thing (and Katia is not my cup of tea)
Bill and Oti - he actually wasn't too bad and made me smile
Harvey and Janette - he could be brilliant I think and she's my favourite pocket rocket  
Ranvir and Gio - nope, I got no feeling from her at all, didn't enjoy it
JJ and Amy - I was annoyed by what I felt to be "fake emotion" but then I think Amy has been like that before, I didn't feel any click between them 
Max and Dianne - it was alright, not my favourite but not awful. he needs to let go a bit 
Jason and Luba - he could get quite good, the sportsmen often do well as they respond well to rules and being told what to do. 

So, that's my thoughts. Are we going to guess the three finalists? 

I'm going for Clara and Aljaz, Maisie and Gorka and Caroline and Johannes. The person who everyone thinks will win will fall foul of the "everyone thinks he's safe" so not voting thing...and that's Harvey. 

Oh and that Pro dance was one of my favourites ever. Karen's bum! Blimnking heck, oh to have a bum like that


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Bill Bailey always makes me smile, he's got a face that's a cross between a Klingon and a cute little pixie. And his dancing wasn't bad either.

I have a theory why Anton gets the older ladies. Because he's the oldest of the professional dancers, it just wouldn't look right doing some of the holds and lifts with a much younger girl, it could look a bit creepy?


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Poor Anton


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

I knew bill would be a dark horse


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

jetsmum said:


> Bill Bailey always makes me smile, he's got a face that's a cross between a Klingon and a cute little pixie. And his dancing wasn't bad either.
> 
> I have a theory why Anton gets the older ladies. Because he's the oldest of the professional dancers, it just wouldn't look right doing some of the holds and lifts with a much younger girl, it could look a bit creepy?


And maybe Anton is slowing down a bit himself 

I did watch last night's on catchup. fast forwarding through the nonsense. A couple caught my interest but I don't think I'll be bothering, unless I'm desperate for something to watch.

Time for something new me thinks.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I love Anton and would missed him but I think it might be time for him to hang him dancing shoes up, his ballroom dances are brilliant but last year I think his Latin let him down.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I cannot watch Jj, Nicola, Jackie, Jamie. 

I love watching Maisie, Caroline, Harvey, Bill, Clara

Not bothered either way about Ranvir, Jason or Max

Most surprising currently is Bill from a dancing POV and Harvey from a likeability POV (I thought he’d be really irritating but I think he’s quite sweet). 

Favourite dress of the night was Karen’s closely followed by Maisie’s. 

I’m hanging in there...I’m just distracted by the sparkles


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I liked Nicola this week as it was a completely different style of dance but I don't see her doing the ballroom dancing, I'm sorry but that should be a man leading a woman.

I fact I'm slowly going off the program and that maybe the nail in it's the coffin for me.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I agree re: partnering. I’m not making a statement about gay relationships - but let’s be frank, there are many gay dancers who still partner in the traditional way. For me that partnership is also not helped by the fact that Katia is my least favourite pro.


----------



## Arny (Jul 29, 2017)

Mrs Funkin said:


> I agree re: partnering. I'm not making a statement about gay relationships - but let's be frank, there are many gay dancers who still partner in the traditional way. For me that partnership is also not helped by the fact that Katia is my least favourite pro.


I remember someone in the dancing world, may have even been Shirley, when this has come up in previous years say that often girls are dancing with girls as there just aren't enough boys to go around so not that unusual. Likely before doing any major competitions though.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Anton and Jaqui have been voted out. Not surprised.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Phew! I did wonder for a minute if they'd get through...right decision IMHO. Richard Osman said on twitter that he reckons Anton will be a judge next week.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Still, at least Bruno isn’t on the panel this year ..... he’s so irritating.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Anton got the dross again this year
Punishment for eldest, and, arguably, most likeable, male dancer, actually making it to the final last year?


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Lurcherlad said:


> Still, at least Bruno isn't on the panel this year ..... he's so irritating.


I think is back next week :Banghead


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Happy Paws2 said:


> I think is back next week :Banghead


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Have I missed something?
What's with all the white hair?
Anton, Bruno, Girls I didn't recognise at first, and a couple of others


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

mrs phas said:


> Have I missed something?
> What's with all the white hair?
> Anton, Bruno, Girls I didn't recognise at first, and a couple of others


Think Bruno has died his and Anton has stopped using Grecian 2000

Oh and one of the male dance has gone blond I think of his at the moment.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Yep, Gorka has gone blonde, Karen is bleached (with some interesting roots!)...Anton and Bruno have gone au naturelle I think.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Well that result wan't a surprise was it?!


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Will they be able to put on next week's show with the new Covid restrictions?


----------



## 3dogs2cats (Aug 15, 2012)

JoanneF said:


> Will they be able to put on next week's show with the new Covid restrictions?


The bbc have confirmed SCD will continue. I haven`t actually got around to watching this year, I normally love SCD but cant be bothered to watch any tv at the moment.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

I don’t watch Strictly but I do like Bill Bailey. Found a clip of him dancing just a moment ago and I amazed how good he is. I guess his music ability has given him a good sense of rhythm, he’s really light on his feet for an older bloke and not exactly slim and fit looking. Hope he does well, and he made me smile like mad. Good for him


----------



## Dave S (May 31, 2010)

Can't bring myself to watch it although I did see a bit of Bill Bailey the other night - he was good.
Unfortunately the format is tired, predictable and needs pensioning off.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Dave S said:


> Unfortunately the format is tired, predictable and needs pensioning off.


Sorry to admit you are right, it's same old same old. The judges, well the new woman drives me mad I can't stand her and Bruno is past his sell-by-date he just isn't funny any more.

What could they do to freshen it up I don't know and if they took it off what rubbish would replace it.


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Well perhaps I'm in the minority then because I still love it. There's been so much negativity this year and this is a bit of lighthearted relief.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Sairy said:


> Well perhaps I'm in the minority then because I still love it. There's been so much negativity this year and this is a bit of lighthearted relief.


Me too!! In fact I think this is one of the best series for a long time. Ashamedly I like the new set up as well.
Pro dances are amazing.


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Sairy said:


> Well perhaps I'm in the minority then because I still love it. There's been so much negativity this year and this is a bit of lighthearted relief.


Me too  I haven't seen this weeks yet but I always love it! Love seeing them progress through the weeks and all the different dances


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

The pro dances and the dresses are my favourite things  I always say I will stop watching and then I'm hooked in again within a couple of weeks


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

I just love it. Love the outfits, love the dances, love the humerous moments. I also like that they push the boundaries with something a bit different every year.


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Sairy said:


> I just love it. Love the outfits, love the dances, love the humerous moments. I also like that they push the boundaries with something a bit different every year.


Me too!


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Sairy said:


> I just love it. Love the outfits, love the dances, love the humerous moments. I also like that they push the boundaries with something a bit different every year.


Me too
I know it's daft, 40 years have passed, but it takes me right back to when I did ballet and tap
I love dancing, my husband didn't, I had to bully him up, and, now I have no one to dance with, strictly is my bit of weekly escapism


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I only watch it if there's someone I like on it. This year it's Bill Baily, once he's out I probably won't carry on watching.


----------



## Dave S (May 31, 2010)

Good start for movie night with Nicola Adams dancing to Greased Lightening from Grease.
Only problem was the irony of a Morris 1000 as a prop.
Would not pull the skin off a rice pudding.


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

I'm really enjoying it, loved Bill Bailey again tonight. Look forward to his dance every week  There's a lot of good ones this year!


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm loving the 3D lighting and special effects.


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Really enjoyed it tonight. I thought Bill was great again, as well as Ranvir who I think may end up in the final at this rate. Also really enjoyed the Simpsons dance.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Brilliant yet again and I love it when the underdogs come up trumps. There were a few of them this week.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Sairy said:


> Really enjoyed it tonight. I thought Bill was great again, as well as Ranvir who I think may end up in the final at this rate. Also really enjoyed the Simpsons dance.


Didn't Craig say.... if he carries on like this he could make the final.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Hmmm, I have never liked the "themed" weeks and last night was no exception for me - though thank goodness there was no Halloween special this year as I can't abide it! 

Nicola & Katia - not for me as a routine, I do wonder how long they will manage to give them dances where there's no hold going on. 
Maisie & Gorka - I didn't know the song which didn't help me, not as good as last week
Ranvir & Gio - I really enjoyed it, I was surprised how much. I especially liked what looked almost like a mistake in the middle, when it looked like she'd forgotten what she was doing but obv it was choreographed and they just had a "quiet moment" between them
Bill & Oti - he's so watchable, though I wouldn't have given that score as I didn't like his shaping 
Max & Diane - I hated it! Couldn't click with the routine at all - I hope she doesn't go out again on a week where her partner is painted a funny colour!
Jason & Luba - not sure what to say really, was actually not a bad concept but he seems so stompy and they don't click for me
Caroline & Johannes - oh no, I thought it was hideous. Where was their chemistry? It's like it had all gone  
Jamie & Karen - the most entertaining bit was the lift dismount at the end! Goodness me, she's brave. I think his best yet though. 
Harvey & Janette - I think he's great, yes there was a lack of basic but I think he was the most entertaining for me
Clara & Alijaz - she's just not quite *there* on the ballroom, I'm not sure why, she should be brilliant. I await a Latin number  
JJ & Amy - I am distracted by her simpering expression the whole time and it's most distracting. She seems to have taken over Flavia's penchant for "alternative" outfits and I do always love how she's dressed, as it's a bit different. 

So on the whole, for me it wasn't a brilliant week. I really only liked three routines (Harvey, Bill and Ranvir). My favourite dress was a tie between Ranvir and Amy - I couldn't choose as they were so different in style. The Bond routine was good though. 

I think the bottom two will be Jason and Max. Not sure who will go.


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Happy Paws2 said:


> Didn't Craig say.... if he carries on like this he could make the final.


Oh maybe, I thought he said that about someone else, but maybe it was Bill.


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Nicola & Katia - not for me as a routine, I do wonder how long they will manage to give them dances where there's no hold going on.


I don't think they are giving them dances with no hold are they? Their first dance was the quickstep.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Ah thank you @Sairy, I was wracking my brains to think of their first dance!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Excellent dance off, both really were better.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Nicola and Katya out
BBC News - Strictly Come Dancing: Nicola Adams exits after Katya Jones catches Covid
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-54919497


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

mrs phas said:


> Nicola and Katya out
> BBC News - Strictly Come Dancing: Nicola Adams exits after Katya Jones catches Covid
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-54919497


Yes, my OH just told me this. What a shame.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

mrs phas said:


> Nicola and Katya out
> BBC News - Strictly Come Dancing: Nicola Adams exits after Katya Jones catches Covid
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-54919497


I hope she'll OK but I'm not sad to see them out.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

What's Katia been up to then  I thought they were in a bubble? 

I don't like it when a couple leaves for a non-dancing reason though


----------



## Arny (Jul 29, 2017)

Very unfortunate.
I did think it strange that everyone seemed to be appearing here there and everywhere after the effort they were all putting in to have the show be able to go ahead.
You'd think they'd do away with unnecessary appearances on other shows etc to reduce the chance.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

A neighbour of mine is renting her small London flat to someone appearing on strictly, would love to know who


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Siskin said:


> A neighbour of mine is renting her small London flat to someone appearing on strictly, would love to know who


How can you not have asked?
I'm not the most gregarious person
But
Even I would've been battering the door down demanding to be told (this last bit is not meant to be taken seriously, it's a joke)


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

mrs phas said:


> How can you not have asked?
> I'm not the most gregarious person
> But
> Even I would've been battering the door down demanding to be told (this last bit is not meant to be taken seriously, it's a joke)


My husband spoke to them and for some reason didn't ask the all important question (why are menfolk like this). I haven't seen them since


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Siskin said:


> My husband spoke to them and for some reason didn't ask the all important question (why are menfolk like this). I haven't seen them since


Men :Banghead


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

And now Motsi is in quarantine for at least next two weeks!


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

mrs phas said:


> And now Motsi is in quarantine for at least next two weeks!


Oh good she wont be on the show for a few weeks, really gets up my nose.

On saying that, I hope she's OK.


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Apparently Anton is stepping in to judge.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Sairy said:


> Apparently Anton is stepping in to judge.


https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-54930079


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

I don’t understand why she travelled abroad .... surely they’re all under strict rules to avoid the virus?


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Lurcherlad said:


> I don't understand why she travelled abroad .... surely they're all under strict rules to avoid the virus?


If she has been abroad they should sack her.


----------



## Arny (Jul 29, 2017)

Lurcherlad said:


> I don't understand why she travelled abroad .... surely they're all under strict rules to avoid the virus?


Family emergency?? Who knows. Some things are more important than work.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Arny said:


> Family emergency?? Who knows. Some things are more important than work.


If that were the case, of course. Though I suspect that would have been mentioned, given how flouting the rules has been regarded so far.

If not, then risking others by opening oneself up to catching the virus, not so much.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Arny said:


> Family emergency?? Who knows. Some things are more important than work.


If so, I would've expected Oti to have gone too
Whatever it was that caused her to travel I hope everyone is safe and well
If it's true re Anton, then please can we keep him
So charming, so likeable and so knowledgeable


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Ah! Finally, the "way in" for Anton! I reckon Bruno will be a goner.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

I usually absolutely loathe the couple choice dances
But
Bill!, Bill, Bill, Bill
You may just have converted me
So much for him being the 'joke' act this year
Loving his dedication and intensity in getting things just so


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

What a enjoyable evening, every couple was brilliant and Anton should be a permanent judge.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oooh just watching now, here are my usual thoughts 

Harvey & Janette - I literally smiled my whole way through that (though I must admit that I am just mesmerised by Janette!)
Ranvir & Gio - I find it difficult to watch the "overly saucy" dances (I'm such a prude haha!) but I love how she is coming out of her shell and thought they did a pretty decent job of a hard dance
Jj & Amy - I still don't feel any "click" between them but I didn't mind it too much
Max & Diane - it was okay but I could happily fast forward past it, I want him to stop pulling so many faces!
Maisie & Gorka - I thought this was her poorest dance so far, she seemed very "stilted" and stiff and just didn't look like she was having fun at all. I thought Anton's comment about her being tense was bang on
Caroline & Johannes - I enjoyed the tender feeling of it and I think her hands and "finishing" of her arms is beautiful 
Bill & Oti - so entertaining! Not sure it was worth a 10 but I did think he was brilliant
Jamie & Karen - I fear they will be all gimmicky moving forward, after the Hercules thing last week. I don't think he's terrible, I do find him hard to watch though but as a samba, it was not bad at all
Clara & Aljaz - I thought it was cute, she had a great swivel and seemed to be enjoying it, which contributed to it being fun to watch. Not as comedic as some Charleston routines but I enjoyed it a lot (I probably wouldn't have scored it quite as highly but it was definitely deserving to be top of the board)

Favourite outfit of the night - Janette, oh to have a figure like that! Wowsers. Or I'd have Caroline's dress as I'd look better in that than Janette's  

Who is going home? I think maybe Jj or Max...but Maisie could be in danger too, perilous middle of the board.


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

I'm loving that Bill is doing so well, but shouldn't really be surprised as he is an accomplished musician and so has a good sense of rythm - last week even Craig was impressed enough to say he could end up in the final if he keeps up this standard !


----------



## margy (Dec 9, 2018)

I'm loving Anton as a judge, hoping they keep him in that role.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oooh, I'm actually watching it live tonight, so I shall type as I go 

Bill & Oti - he's brilliant isn't he? I think his hands were great, male celebs normally don't have that and he just makes me smile.
Maisie & Gorka - much better than last week - I feel like I want her with someone taller than Gorka though. She was pretty fearless this evening, cor, lots of chucking about! 
Jj & Amy - I need him to tuck his bum under as those drainpipe trousers emphasise it sticking out...and I still feel nothing between them. 
Clara & Aljaz - Spoonography! Oh Aljaz I love you. Clara seemed to lack a little bounce, did I miss the samba rolls? Seemed "flat" to me 
Jamie & Karen - I thought it was going to be terrible and I loved it! That was fabulous. 
Harvey & Janette - That went in the blink of an eye for me, wow. I know it wasn't perfect but I loved the "twizzly bits" with Janette. Crikey she's brave! I also love how he is dancing to a current song. 
Caroline & Johannes - I liked the cheekiness but wasn't entity convinced by it. Don't know why really, even though the judges really liked it
Ranvir & Gio - OOOH! It was very sizzly, I really enjoyed it. 

Favourite frock was (once again) Amy's - just beautiful. 

Tonight's show had more dance that I enjoyed than any other week I think. Plus I get to vote tonight  

Who is going home? I think maybe Jj. 

Now for I'm a Celebrity - which I've never watched before but I'm watching because it has my favourite Radio One DJ on it.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

The whole thing with Caroline and Johannes makes me feel a bit:Sour
Imagine if Anton was dancing with and drooling like that over Maisie, noone would think that funny or acceptable
As for licking him :Vomit I think Johannes almost has a claim for sexual harrasment if it carries on

Apparently Bill is one of the favourites with the bookies, for the final now


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I missed the lick, the first I knew was when the judges mentioned it and I didn’t rewind to see it :/


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Mrs Funkin said:


> I missed the lick, the first I knew was when the judges mentioned it and I didn't rewind to see it :/


I missed that completely even Graig's remake and as I've deleted it, I had to rescue it and watch that part again, what was she thinking


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Bertie'sMum said:


> I'm loving that Bill is doing so well, but shouldn't really be surprised as he is an accomplished musician and so has a good sense of rythm - last week even Craig was impressed enough to say he could end up in the final if he keeps up this standard !


I love Bill as well, I had my doubts when I found out he was on the show, how wrong I was.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I thought Clara would have gone tonight, disappointed to see Caroline leave.


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

Oh boy

I don't know what Bill is on but I want some

Just watching him is exausting


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Ooooh, I'm watching live again  So here's my rundown:

Clara & Aljaz - I love them but for me, not enough power, she seemed shattered! I did like the fact that she kept going on through despite the errors. I actually think that her shoes didn't help her at all.
Jamie & Karen - strong performance I thought, especially as it was a serious dance and he's not been serious really so far - but not as strong as Karen's lats and shoulders! WOW! What a physique that woman has. 
Harvey & Janette - you know he is my surprise "like" of the series but I felt a bit detached from it - not sure if it felt a bit "cold" to me. I really wanted to like it...I am very happy for Janette about the score though as she's my favourite girl pro.
Ranvir & Giovanni - I think they have a lovely connection - I've never seen him like this with a partner before, softer somehow. I think she was a bit lift nervous but I guess that will come with confidence in herself (I wonder if she is worrying about being too heavy, when clearly she's a perfectly normally sized woman!). BTW I typed "connection" before Mosi mentioned it  
Bill & Oti - I'm not sure this was "his" dance but he is brilliant isn't he? I thought he had decent retraction but I didn't like that Oti underneath him segment. 
JJ & Amy - that was the first time I've enjoyed a dance by them, thought that was quite nice, felt calm and controlled. I do wish they wouldn't do all the family things though to try to make the contestants cry! Amy still simpers too much for me though, sorry. 
Maisie & Gorka - excellent routine! My favourite dance of the evening, the dancing around the bench was wonderful. 

Favourite dress of the evening: Maisie's (I thought it was going to be Amy again....but she was just pipped to the post!)

Who is going home? I hate to say it, I think maybe Clara


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

If Clara & Aljaz are still in after tonight there's something wrong.


----------



## Arny (Jul 29, 2017)

I like Clara so I hope someone I dislike goes, despite their dancing ability.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Jive not bills forte
but...
He made it to the end and could still talk
I wasnt a fan of the couple's choice this week
loved Amy and JJ's dance, first time I've noticed some 'chemistry' within one of their dances 
Loved Jamie and Karen's tango, I thought, on first showing, he would be one of the first to go 
But he certainly surprised me last week, made me breathless watching it, and then this week too
Shows how much I know 
All the rest? pretty much of a meh! - Ness, non of them stuck out enough for me to remember, let alone comment on


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

I like maisie best but they are all good dancers this year. I think clara will go tonight.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

tabelmabel said:


> I think clara will go tonight.


I hope so, as much as I like her that's no reason for me to want her to stay she's the weakest one there.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

I have tried .... but it’s all just so “same old” now and despite fast forwarding through all the nonsense in between the dancing, have found myself bailing out of most dances after the first quarter tbh.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Right decision made, in my opinion anyway. I knew they'd leave it to Shirley this week


----------



## Arny (Jul 29, 2017)

Happy Paws2 said:


> I hope so, as much as I like her that's no reason for me to want her to stay she's the weakest one there.


But its a popularity contest. If it weren't wouldn't have had Maisie in the bottom.
Clara was a thousand times better second time round though I thought.
I just have a strong dislike for one person in particular and so keep my fingers crossed its them every week


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I'm glad Clara has gone, she did do better the second time around but she still not good enough.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Oh ofcoms phones must be ringing red hot
I love Priscilla so much and thoroughly enjoyed it:Happy


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

OMG! I LOVE Johannes! 

He was living his best life. Brilliant


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Please can we have Anton back as a judge and get rid of Motsi Mabuse she such an irritating woman. I tape it so I can skip over her.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Here are my weekly thoughts (I may have been drinking fizz since 5pm and putting decorations up, so I can't vouch for spelling and/or grammar!):

JJ & Amy - bit too basic as a Charleston for me, I can't bear how she's going for votes too with the physio comment (ggrrr)
Ranvir & Gio - I think Ranvir has a great topline, some of the "acting bits" were a bit stilted but I liked the feel of it
Maisie & Gorka - blooming great jive! Wonderful kicks, great bounce, looked like she was having an awesome time. I loved it  
Bill & Oti - first week I've not enjoyed Bill's dance, it looked to me like Oti was just dancing around him (I know AT is difficult) but nope, poor this week for me
Harvey & Janette - those lifts! I hated their outfits (I am aware its an homage to the film but YUK!) - amazing synchronicity, wow
Jamie & Karen - I know they put them in non-dance shoes to help but I think it hinders the kicks and retraction, not awful but not a great jive

Favourite dress - poor selection to choose from, so I'm ignoring that I usually pick a frock and going for Johannes in the pro dance  

Bottom two? Bill and Jamie.


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Happy Paws2 said:


> Please can we have Anton back as a judge and get rid of Motsi Mabuse she such an irritating woman. I tape it so I can skip over her.


What is it about her that you don't like?


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Sairy said:


> What is it about her that you don't like?


Everything, her voice her style and attitude and I think she is patronizing, she just gets on my nerves.


----------



## margy (Dec 9, 2018)

Happy Paws2 said:


> Everything, her voice her style and attitude and I think she is patronizing, she just gets on my nerves.


My husband came downstairs as strictly was on the last dance(he stays upstairs on his computer while it's on as doesn't like dancing) and said more or less the same as you! For the same reasons he doesn't like her.


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Happy Paws2 said:


> Everything, her voice her style and attitude and I think she is patronizing, she just gets on my nerves.


Fair enough. I don't mind her and think she's nice to the contestants etc., but I guess it's each to their own.


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

Motsi? She is fabulous! She always seems very positive and vibrant to me!




Eta i never saw strictly last night as our friends have been raving about "Dan's pub quiz" it is a nationwide online quiz starts 7.45 every saturday.

So we got signed up and settled down. The questions were fun enough but the evening was slow and full of technical hitches. I think it was over 2 hrs in the end!

We beat our friends though by 5 points. Something to do on a saturday night i suppose.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh god if I never do another online/zoom/teams/kahoot quiz again it will be too soon  You're a better woman than I @tabelmabel - we did quite a lot at the start of lockdown (and I hate quizzes at the best of times, let alone when I know people are cheating!).


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Thank goodness for that result.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Thank goodness for that result.


Mmm I think they got it wrong, I loved JJ and Amy, and really thought they were coming together as a proper dance couple
I had a real fear for Bill this week 
And 
I don't know if it was me, or he was being in character, but he seemed to have a real sneer on his face whilst awaiting the public vote


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

Not I, @Mrs Funkin - Dan will be a one off in my house. It's our friends that have been doing this quiz for the past 8 months. We stuck it out til the end last night as a one off but have no desire to repeat the experience!


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Told you so 

https://www.lancs.live/news/lancashire-news/strictly-come-dancing-viewers-complain-19408302


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

IMHO I think they've been deserving of being in the dance off several times and had been lucky to be voted through. I will, however, miss Amy's dresses for she often had the best frocks.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Pah! As for the complaints. Pffttttt.


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

mrs phas said:


> Told you so
> 
> https://www.lancs.live/news/lancashire-news/strictly-come-dancing-viewers-complain-19408302


Pah! Pathetic! Some people really need to get a life. I love how people like to bring children in it to try and hide behind their own bigotry as well


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Exactly @Sairy most children couldn't care less I bet. In fact I know one little boy (my friend's son) who will LOVE it! He's been making his mum do the dances with him


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Exactly @Sairy most children couldn't care less I bet. In fact I know one little boy (my friend's son) who will LOVE it! He's been making his mum do the dances with him


Nope, plus it's hardly difficult to explain. "Some men like to dress in ladies clothing. Some women like to dress in mens clothing. Some men love other men. Some ladies love other ladies." Done!


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Sairy said:


> Nope, plus it's hardly difficult to explain. "Some men like to dress in ladies clothing. Some women like to dress in mens clothing. Some men love other men. Some ladies love other ladies." Done!


I have to admit that drag isn't my favourite thing, although I do love Ru Paul - go figure!

BUT, how are people so offended by this being on the telly? Dance and the performing arts have always been larger than life. If you think about it, the whole premise of Strictly is absurd, but then so is a lot of stuff when you think about it... 

I have to admit to being annoyed by Motsi too though. She was so much more natural in the week they linked with her from home, I wish she was more like that actually on the show - and draw breath woman!! 

I think the right couple went all in all, it wasn't a good charleston.


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

I was holding my breath during the results show that Bill & Oti would get through - especially as that definitely wasn't his best dance ! I really would like to see him in the final but suspect it will be between Hrvy, Maisie and Ranvir.

As for Motsi - well  Each week I wonder what christmas cracker whe will be wearing - soooo OTT 

Anyone else notice that Craig is being much nicer to everyone this year ? I wonder if it has anything to do with his having got engaged earlier in the year ?


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Bertie'sMum said:


> I was holding my breath during the results show that Bill & Oti would get through - especially as that definitely wasn't his best dance ! I really would like to see him in the final but suspect it will be between Hrvy, Maisie and Ranvir.
> 
> As for Motsi - well  Each week I wonder what christmas cracker whe will be wearing - soooo OTT
> 
> Anyone else notice that Craig is being much nicer to everyone this year ? I wonder if it has anything to do with his having got engaged earlier in the year ?


I think that Craig has gotten progressively nicer over the past few years actually. Glad someone else has noticed.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

I think it's more to do with the whole palaver on DOI between Gemma Collins and Jason Gardener
Craig started to be more positive in his critiques last year, even if he still found faults, I don't think the BBC wanted strictly entangled in a bullying debacle, as DOI was, and, possibly, being forced to replace Craig as three seasons ago, and previously, Craig was his normal acerbic self
It's only 5/6 years since Craig was quoted as saying fat people shouldn't be allowed, as they're just not graceful enough, nor do they have the stamina, despite being a recoverer from an eating disorder himself


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

mrs phas said:


> I think it's more to do with the whole palaver on DOI between Gemma Collins and Jason Gardener
> Craig started to be more positive in his critiques last year, even if he still found faults, I don't think the BBC wanted strictly entangled in a bullying debacle, as DOI was, and, possibly, being forced to replace Craig as three seasons ago, and previously, Craig was his normal acerbic self
> It's only 5/6 years since Craig was quoted as saying fat people shouldn't be allowed, as they're just not graceful enough, nor do they have the stamina, despite being a recoverer from an eating disorder himself


Wow I didn't realise he said that!


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Sairy said:


> Wow I didn't realise he said that!


I beg his pardon 
It was 8 years ago, when Lisa Riley was announced as part of the line up 
She made him eat his words


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Sairy said:


> Wow I didn't realise he said that!


I never knew he said that.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I wish that bow on Motsi dress was much larger so it would shut her up.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Feels like it will be between Maisie and Harvey in the final. Unless there is a shock tonight.

Maisie's waltz was so beautiful.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

mrs phas said:


> I beg his pardon
> It was 8 years ago, when Lisa Riley was announced as part of the line up
> She made him eat his words


She did indeed! Also Russel Grant was a good dancer too.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I was out last night sitting in someone's garden (brrrrr) drinking fizz and eating a kebab (oh yes, living the dream!), so I've been for my run, had brekkie and I'm about to watch  

Karen & Jamie: Salsa - I hated all the flinging around and coming out of the lifts was not smooth (I liked his shirt though) and not enough actual dancing for me and not sure I wanted so much disco ///// Quickstep - a "themed" quickstep?! No thanks. How can you possibly be quickstep elegant wearing cowboy boots and jeans? I wish that Karen had done something more traditional. It's not just her, it's almost like they discover one week that a "gimmicky" dance works for them, then they do it each week. 

Ranvir & Gio: Waltz - wow, so still and quiet. I think the waltz looks so simple but it's so difficult - saw a couple of wobbles, but her top line was fabulous ///// JIve - very limited kicks and flicks, I'd go so far as to say she was totally flat and looked like she was almost bored and like it was the second day of training. Looked like she was really struggling I think 

Bill & Oti: Charleston - couple of timing and synchronicity issues (maybe I saw something the judges didn't!), though I didn't enjoy it as much as some of his other routines and I thought it seemed a bit "flat" ///// Tango - crikey! Metallica on Strictly. Bit stompy and his left elbow was bothering me, okay but not great. 

Maisie & Gorka: Couple's Choice - brilliant synchronicity, so much side by side and mirroring, pretty difficult to do I think. Didn't especially like it but it I can see it was good ///// Viennese - silly guitar prop isn't for me, lovely movement across the floor though, actually I thought Gorka's bum was sticking out too much and if he was a celeb not a pro they'd pick him up on that. Seemed to end too soon for me, wish even more they'd not wasted so much time on the silly guitar. 

Harvey & Janette: Rumba - my least favourite dance in general anyway and this didn't help, I felt like he was embarrassed somehow. I think it's so hard for someone of that age to do a rumba too ///// Charleston - great swivel, great fluidity, clearly he was much happier than in the rumba. 

Who is going home? Hmm, I think Jamie...but actually I reckon Ranvir could be in danger, the public love a good jive (I think because everyone thinks they can do a jive.

Favourite frock of the night - Maisie's Viennese dress.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Very Disappointed that Ranvir was voted off. I loved her waltz,


----------



## Arny (Jul 29, 2017)

Couldn't be happier with the final lineup.
Hoping Maisie wins.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

It's almost like I have a crystal ball! I think her Latin has let her down, I have really enjoyed seeing how Gio has been with her though. 

I so want Harvey to win, mostly because I really REALLY want Janette to win!


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

I don't mind who wins now. I think they all have done amazingly well. It's real feel-good stuff, just what we have needed.


----------



## Arny (Jul 29, 2017)

Mrs Funkin said:


> I so want Harvey to win, mostly because I really REALLY want Janette to win!


Yes its lovely for her. She seems like such a nice person.
Its a shame its a year her family can't be there (I assume).


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I've liked this years line up, I think the final's going to be great and I'll be happy who ever wins.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

You'll all be glad to know that I'm not going to comment on anything.

Except HARVEY & JANETTE TO WIN!!!!!!!


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Mrs Funkin said:


> You'll all be glad to know that I'm not going to comment on anything.
> 
> Except HARVEY & JANETTE TO WIN!!!!!!!


I hope so, if not Maisie & Gorka


----------



## margy (Dec 9, 2018)

Mrs Funkin said:


> You'll all be glad to know that I'm not going to comment on anything.
> 
> Except HARVEY & JANETTE TO WIN!!!!!!!


I hope so too!


----------



## Dave S (May 31, 2010)

Not too fussed about who wins, what I do hope is if they do another series they change the format as this one is tired and they get rid of Motsi and replace her with Anton. She is so irritating.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Dave S said:


> Not too fussed about who wins, what I do hope is if they do another series they change the format as this one is tired and they get rid of Motsi and replace her with Anton. *She is so irritating.*


Irritating that's putting it mildly.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Graig has got his 10 paddle out.:Jawdrop


----------



## Dave S (May 31, 2010)

Happy Paws2 said:


> Irritating that's putting it mildly.


I am trying to practise being polite for Christmas...……..


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

No, no, no - it's got to be Bill & Oti to win !!!!

Go Bill go and score one for the over 50's !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

To be honest as long as its not Jamie and Karen I'll be happy.


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

Bertie'sMum said:


> No, no, no - it's got to be Bill & Oti to win !!!!
> 
> Go Bill go and score one for the over 50's !!!!!!!!!!!


I would love to see Bill win

He won't of course, he will be classed as too old


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I've just voted on-line, so fingers crossed now.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Really I feel the same @Happy Paws2  #ABJ


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Ive left it too late to vote


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

WELL what a lovely surprise, never thought it would happen

Well done Bill and Oti


----------



## margy (Dec 9, 2018)

Craig said he wanted Bill to win he got his wish.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I didn't think he would be as good as he was, WELL DONE BILL and OTI.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Well then.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Hmmm . I like him and he was better than I thought but he wasn't the best .


----------



## Jaf (Apr 17, 2014)

I’m not a follower but I watched bits of the final. I’m very impressed by Maisie and Bill. Bill though gives me hope, being as he’s older, so I’m pleased he won.


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

Bisbow said:


> I would love to see Bill win
> 
> He won't of course, he will be classed as too old


so, so happy Bill & Oti won - I've just danced round the living room - they were my choice from week 1 !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Bertie'sMum said:


> so, so happy Bill & Oti won - I've just danced round the living room - they were my choice from week 1 !!!!!!!!!!!!


Mine too, and watching the first time they danced to rappers delight, confirmed it 
I did like hrvy too though 
But 
As Bill was judged to be this year's Anne Widdicombe, and, written off, before the competition even started, it's a great thumb to nose to all who judge books by their cover 
Is Oti the first professional to win back to back titles?


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Not a fan of strictly and don’t watch it, but I like Bill so picked up his dances on YouTube each week. I’ve been amazed how good is, not something I expected, so really really pleased he won.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Yes she is, there’s only one previously who has won twice (Aliona) but her wins were a few years apart. Too will get a total “duffer” next season now!


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Harvy was the best dancer for me - could easily be mistaken for a professional imo.

Glad for Bill though - he was a brilliant dancer


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Bill was always going to have good rhythm because of his musical background, but I think people loved him because of how much he has improved. And people like Oti which helps.

Very glad he won.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Lurcherlad said:


> Harvy was the best dancer for me - could easily be mistaken for a professional imo.
> 
> Glad for Bill though - he was a brilliant dancer


I think Maisie's show dance she was indistinguishable from a professional too.

But that's plainly not what floats the public's boat


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

MilleD said:


> I think Maisie's show dance she was indistinguishable from a professional too.


Yes I thought she was lovely and I did think after that she would have won.

But in a way I glad Bill did it, proofs older people can still do it.


----------

